# Travel bandages?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

What kind of trailer is it, enclosed or stock? 

In the summer they can go without a sheet. In the winter I put a light one on regardless. You'll probably want one even in the winter even though he sweats. It will prevent any breeze from chilling him too much since he's damp.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

enclosed, ifor williams, back load and front unload


----------

